# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Где скачать конфгурацию Oktell Connect

## Babkin_Boris

Помогите скачать конфигурацию Oktell Connect

----------


## Vidz

Да, тоже интересует этот вопрос

----------


## Vidz

Есть у кого-нибудь, люди добрые?

----------


## nadysaan

Добрый день. Тоже интересует этот вопрос

----------

